# Alpencross "Joe Route"



## ralf kaiser (15. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen,
dieses Jahr wollen wir die Joe-Route fahren, und hierfür benötigen wir noch ein paar Info´s, da wir nicht auf den Hütten sondern in den Ortschaften übernachten wollen (haben auf den Hütte keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht).
folgende Etappenziele haben wir geplant:
1.Tag Dalaas
2.Tag Ischgl
3.Tag Glurns
4.Tag Trafoi
5.Tag Santa Catarina
6.Tag Dimaro
7.Tag Torbole
nun zu unseren Fragen:
- wir benötigen Unterkunftsempfehlungen für die Tage 1, 3, 4 und 5
- ist die Route so fahrbar, oder haben wir uns hier verplant (übernommen)?
wir freuen uns auf eure Antworten/Empfehlungen
VG
Ralf, Garry und Jörg


----------



## thory (15. Januar 2007)

ralf kaiser schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> dieses Jahr wollen wir die Joe-Route fahren, und hierfür benötigen wir noch ein paar Info´s, da wir nicht auf den Hütten sondern in den Ortschaften ...
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich bin diese Route dieses Jahr mit einigen Abänderungen gefahren. Bilder dazu seht Ihr hier.

Übernachtet wurde immer in Hotels bzw Pensionen. Schickt mir doch einfach eine PM mit e-mail dann schicke ich Euch diese Unterlagen.

Ob Ihr euch übernommen habt? Ich kenne Euch nicht, wie soll ich das wissen? Grundsätzlich machbar ist das schon.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf kaiser (15. Januar 2007)

hallo thory,
vielen Dank für deine super schnelle Antwort und den tollen Link, sind wirklich super Bilder!
weg. des Übernehmens: wir sind Hobby-Biker und haben schon mal den "Römerpfad" gefahren, dieses Jahr soll es eben die Joe-Route sein, entsprechendes Training vorausgesetzt  ;-), von unserer Tour 2004 gibt es eine Homepage: hacko-hameln.de, von 2005 leider nichts im Internet
meine e-mail-Adresse ist:
[email protected]
jetzt werde ich mir erstmal deine Bilder in Ruhe anschauen
wo hast du auf der Tour am meinsten gelitten? ;-))
ich persönlich habe am meisten Respekt vor dem Schrofenpass, dem val d´uina und dem Stilfser Joch (bin nicht ganz höhensicher  :-(( )
VG
Ralf


----------



## thof (15. Januar 2007)

Tag 1: Hotel Post
Tag 4: Hotel Bellavista (Gustav Thöni)
Tag 5: Hotel San Matteo (an der Hauptstr.) http://www.hotelsmatteo.com/

Wir sind die Tour (2004) bis auf Glurns identisch gefahren. 
Zum Thema höhensicher: Das Stifser Joch ist unspektakulär; Schrofenpass, Uina und Pedenolo Trail teilweise recht ausesetzt.


----------



## thory (15. Januar 2007)

ralf kaiser schrieb:


> meine e-mail-Adresse ist:
> ...



mail ist unterwegs....


----------



## reinig (15. Januar 2007)

Tag 3 in Glurns: Gasthof Weißes Kreuz: Einfache Zimmer, nette Besitzer, super Essen (Abend und Frühstück haben wir genossen)

Schrofenpass und Val'Duina: davor hatten wir auch den meistenRespekt stellten sich aber als absolute Highlights heraus!


----------



## summit (15. Januar 2007)

www.kristberg.at bei Familie Zudrell kann ich für die erste Nacht sehr empfehlen - sehr freundlich und gemütlich, top Essen. Unbedingt anmelden!

Ischgl/Galtür sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Für die dritte Nacht wäre Mals (gleich neben Glurns) bei Familie Stecher www.hotel-hirschen.it eine Möglichkeit - schönes Haus, sehr gutes Essen.

Rest ergibt sich (Bormio, Madonna...).

Armin


----------



## GerhardO (15. Januar 2007)

Den Kristberg* hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Supernette Wirtsleut und unser Zeugs haben sie uns auch gewaschen! Genauso wie im Bellavista! In Dimaro nächtigten wir in der "Bar Jolly" oder so ähnlich.... wir sind aufs gerade Wohl in den Ort rein und haben einfach was gesucht. Hat sich dann aber auch als sehr angenehm entpuppt!

Achja - wir haben das Ganze damals in sechs statt sieben Tagen gemacht...

G.

*das mit dem Anmelden ist wirklich sehr ernst zu nehmen! Unbedingt auch nochmal nen Tag vorher rückbestätigen!


----------



## rasinini (16. Januar 2007)

ralf kaiser schrieb:


> .....
> ich persönlich habe am meisten Respekt vor dem Schrofenpass, dem val d´uina und dem Stilfser Joch (bin nicht ganz höhensicher  :-(( )
> VG
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf,

was heist "nicht ganz höhensicher"?

Auf der Schrofenleiter musst du nach unten schauen, damit du nicht zwischen die Stufen trittst. Du siehst dann ein paar Meter tiefer den Schräghang. Gähnende Abgründe musst du also nicht überqueren, aber an richtig tiefen Schluchten geht's öfter entlang.
Absolut 1oo%ig trittsicher müsst ihr am Schrofenpass und vor der Uina schon sein. Dann habt ihr ne Supertour vor euch.


----------



## Monsterwade (16. Januar 2007)

Hi Ralf,

schau mal bei mir 2001. Da gibts Übernachtungstipps.


----------



## anderlitsch (16. Januar 2007)

Tag 1: Hotel Post
Tag 4: Hotel Bellavista (Gustav Thöni)
Tag 5: Hotel San Matteo (an der Hauptstr.) http://www.hotelsmatteo.com/[

Wir sind die Tour (2004) bis auf Glurns identisch gefahren. 
Zum Thema höhensicher: Das Stifser Joch ist unspektakulär; Schrofenpass, Uina und Pedenolo Trail teilweise recht ausesetzt.

Wir sind die Joe-Route im August 2006 gefahren. Zu Tag 1 kann ich leider nichts sagen. 
Aber Hotel Bellavista hat zumindest von außen sehr gut ausgesehen. Leider war es bei uns voll. Wir sind dann ca. 100 m weiter das Stilfser Joch hochgefahren, d. h. in der nächsten Kehre nach Bellavista steht auch gleich ein Hotel, Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr, und wir waren sehr zufrieden. Unsere Wäsche wurde gewaschen, das Essen war gut, wir konnten den Pool und die Sauna ausgiebig nutzen und der Preis war auch OK.
Tag 5: Wir sind ebenfalls im Matteo abgestiegen. Absolut in Ordnung. Das Essen war wieder erstklassig. Leider gabs keine SAuna oder ähnliches. Aber man muss ja nicht alles haben.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterbean (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Transalp (Joe Route) 2009. 

www.thomasbohne.com

Viele Grüße.


----------



## gewitterBiker (16. Oktober 2009)

masterbean schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Transalp (Joe Route) 2009.
> 
> www.thomasbohne.com
> 
> Viele Grüße.



Arg weit habt ihrs ja nicht geschafft.  Oder fehlt da noch was? Steht auch irgendwas von "Entwurf" auf deiner Seite. Schade, hätte es mir sehr gerne weiter durchgelesen.


----------



## wowaki (16. Oktober 2009)

masterbean schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Transalp (Joe Route) 2009.
> 
> www.thomasbohne.com
> 
> Viele Grüße.



Zitat aus dem Erfahrungsbericht: "Eine landschaftlich attraktive Mountainbikeroute führt von Oberstdorf über sieben Pässe, ca. 15 000 Höhenmeter und eine Distanz von 150 km nach Riva del Garda."

Kann es sein, dass Du Dich da mit den km etwas vertan hast?


----------



## masterbean (16. Oktober 2009)

<Kann es sein, dass Du Dich da mit den km etwas vertan hast?>

Meine Angaben beziehen sich auf die tatsächlich gefahrene Tour, die Joe Route gemäß A.Zahn ist mit 430km angegeben.


----------



## gewitterBiker (16. Oktober 2009)

masterbean schrieb:


> <Kann es sein, dass Du Dich da mit den km etwas vertan hast?>
> 
> Meine Angaben beziehen sich auf die tatsächlich gefahrene Tour, die Joe Route gemäß A.Zahn ist mit 430km angegeben.



ihr seid auf 150km 15.000hm gefahren? Respekt! D.h. ihr seid durschnittlich auf 10%-Steigung unterwegs gewesen? Sorry, aber irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## masterbean (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach sorry, der zweite Blick ist manchmal besser. Korrigiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (16. Oktober 2009)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

